# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ιδψ και βιαιες παρορμησεις.δεν ξερω τι να κανω............

## xri_sti_na

γεια σας ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ και πρωτη φορα γραφω για το προβλημα μου το οποιο δεν κρυβω με εχει τρελανει...πριν απο 6 μηνες εχασα ενα πολυ κοντινο και αγαπημενο προσωπο τελειως αναπαντεχα.λιγο καιρο μετα αρχισα να τα βλεπω ολα παραξενα περιεργα ενιωθα οτι δεν ανηκω εδω δεν ηξερα ποια ειμαι τι κανω εδω τι ειναι εδω και διαφορα αλλα τετοια και αρχισα να πιστευω οτι σιγα σιγα τρελενομαι..θεωρω οτι αυτο ηταν αποπροσωποποιηση εξαιτιας τισ στρεσογονου περιοδου ποθ περασα οταν εχασα το κοντινο μου προσωπο.αλλα και παλι εγω ενιωθα να τρελενομαι.λιγο αργοτερα αρχισαν να μπαινουν σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου οτι θα τρελαθω και θα κανω κακο στιν οικογενεια μου.αυτο απο απλη σκεψη αρχιζε να γινεται εμμονη και το φοβαμαι αρχισε να γινεται θεληση να κανω κακο.εγω ολα τα χρονια της ζωης μου ημουν ηρεμος ανθρωπος μεγαλωσα σε πολυ αγαπημενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον ειχα διαλεξει ανθρωπιστικο επαγγελμα αλλα τωρα νιωθω οτι το μονο που θελω ειναι να κανω κακο.νιωθω οτι δεν εχω συναισθηματα για κανεναν νιωθω κενη και αυτο με κανει να μπερδευω ακομα πιο πολυ την κατασταση.δεν ξεπω τι θελω νιωθω απαισια πολυ συχνα κλαις κ οσο κ να μου λεει και να μου ξαναλεει η ψυχολογος μου οτι εχω ιδψ κ τπτ απο αυτα δεν θα κανω εγω δεν πειθομαι..δεν ξερω τι να κανω νομιζω θα τρελαθω..ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα...

----------


## irene13

Μην στεναχωριέσαι, ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο. Κι εγώ τον Οκτώβριο έχασα μία φίλη μου. Η γιατρός σου έχει δίκιο, όσο κι αν σου είναι δύσκολο να το πιστέψεις αυτή τη στιγμή, να είσαι σίγουρη ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα τα πιστέψεις. Αν ήταν να τα κάνεις θα τα έκανες, δεν θα τα σκεφτόσουν απλά. Αυτό είναι το μυστικό, επειδή τα σκέφτεσαι και μέσα σου ξέρεις οτι δεν ισχύουν γι' αυτό και τα φοβάσαι. Κι εγώ τα έχω, κάποιες φορές με ρίχνουν πάρα πολύ κι άλλες πιο λίγο. Θέλει να προσπαθήσεις κι εσύ. Εγω κάνω και θεραπευτική αγωγή με χάπια και από χθες ξεκίνησα και ψυχοθεραπεία. Ξέρω οτι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω, απλά θέλει προσπάθεια και δυναμη, να το πιστεύεις και να μην τα φοβάσαι. Δεν θα τρελαθείς, το σκέφτεσαι όμως γιατί αυτές οι σκέψεις στο προκαλούν. Το έχω καταφέρει μία φορά, τα ξεπέρασα όλα για λίγα χρόνια, και από βλακεία γιατρού ξαναμπήκα στα χάπια και τώρα ξαναπροσπαθώ να τα κόψω και να ξαναβρώ τον εαυτό μου. Πήγαινα καλύτερα, δοκίμασα ομοιοπαθητική η οποία με χάλασε, ξανάρχισα να πηγαίνω καλά, έχασα την φίλη μου, έγινα πολύ χάλια, άλλαξα χάπια, πάλι γινόμουν καλύτερα, κάποια προβλήματα ψυχοφθόρα στη δουλειά με πήγαν πίσω κι έτσι έφτασα στο σημείο να πω ότι θέλω να ξεπεράσω τα πάντα και να γίνω πάλι ΕΓΩ!!! Αν πραγματικά θέλεις να βρεις τον εαυτό σου, άκου την ψυχολόγο σου, έχει δίκιο. Αν πάλι νιώθεις ότι δεν σε καλύπτει δοκίμασε και σε κάποιο ψυχιάτρο, που στην ουσία τα ίδια θα σου πει, αλλά είναι ο μόνος κατάλληλος γιατρός ώστε να δει αν χρειάζεσαι αγωγή ή όχι. Για μένα αν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις μόνη σου χωρίς χαπια, είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς πρέπει να το κάνεις για να συνέλθεις και να γίνεις πάλι εσύ... απλά να βρεις έναν καλό γιατρό, παίζει τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο. Καλό θα ήταν να ρωτήσεις την ψυχολόγο σου αν ξέρει κάποιον που δεν δίνει χάπια με το παραμικρό, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι. Υπάρχουν όμως και γιατροί που ειναι πραγματικά άνθρωποι και προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν με την καρδιά τους...

----------


## xri_sti_na

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου..δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει ειλικρινα.τα χω μπλεξει τοσο πολυ μεσα στο κεφαλι μου..τωρα ειμαι σπιτι μονη με τον πατερα μου ο οποιος κοιμαται και σκεφτομαι οτι τωρα μπορω να παω και να του κανω κακο.τι με εμποδιζει γιατι να μην παω??νιωθω σαν να μην τον αγαπαω πια..εγω που την οικογενεια μου τιν εβαζα πανω απο ολα..τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι θελω να τους κανω κακο κ η σκεψη μου φαινεται τοσο φυσιολογικη...γιαυτο λεω οτι τρελενομαι...ειμαι στο τσακ να κανω πραξη ολες μου αυτες τις σκεψεις και φοβαμαι μην δεν αντεξω..παιρνω χαπια εδω και 6 μηνες περιπου γιατι ημουν πολυ χαλια παθαινα κρισεις πανικου κ δεν μπορουσα και να κοιμηθω.τοσο η ψυχολογος οσο και η ψυχιατρος αλλα ειδικα η ψυχολογοσ που χοθμε κανει πολλες συνεδριες και την νιωθω πιο κοντα μου μου χουνε πει οτι δεν μπορω να αλλαξω απτην μια στιγμη στην αλλη και να γινω κατι τοσο ακραιο κ οτι μπερδευω την παρορμηση που νιωθω και νομιζω οτι ειναι θεληση..αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν κανω τισ σινεδριες πραγματικα ανακουφιζομαι αλλα μετα απο λιγο αμφισβητω ολα οσα μου χει πει η γιατρος μου και παλι οι ιδιες σκεψεις να με μπερδευουν και πραγματικα νιωθω οτι θα κανω το μπαμ...δεν μπορω αλλο...

----------


## irene13

Όπως σου είπαν και πριν έχουν δίκιο. Πρώτον μην περιμένεις να περάσει από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη, θέλει κι αυτό τον χρόνο του. Αυτό που σε εμποδίζει να του κάνεις κακό είναι ο εαυτός σου. Αν ήθελες πραγματικά να του κάνεις κακό θα το έκανες χωρίς να το σκέφτεσαι, δεν θα το φοβόσουνα. Όσο το φοβάσαι τόσο περισσότερο τρέφεται ο φόβος και μεγαλώνει. Αυτό θέλει ο φόβος. Αυτή η σκέψη σε βάζει στο τρυπάκι να το φοβάσαι και να παθαίνεις και τις κρίσεις και τις φοβίες. Αν μέσα σου εκείνη τη στιγμή, σκεφτείς ότι αυτό που σε τρομάζει είναι χαζό γιατί ποτέ δεν θα το έκανες, τότε σιγά σιγά θα σου φύγει. Η γιατρός μου, μου είπε ότι αυτός είναι ο πιο συχνός φόβος των περισσότερων ανθρώπων που τους συμβαίνει αυτό, και οι περισσότερες είναι οι μαμάδες οι οποίες το σκέφτονται για τα παιδιά τους. Σου βγαίνει στα άτομα που αγαπάς πιο πολύ, ακόμη και για τον εαυτό σου. Γι' αυτό και είναι δυνατή η φοβία. Εγώ προσπαθώ εκείνη τη στιγμή να βάζω στο μυαλό μου, την πραγματικότητα, δηλαδή ότι το σκέφτομαι γιατί λειτουργώ αρνητικά εκείνη την ώρα και μετά από λίγο περνάει. Ξέρω ότι μερικές φορές είναι δυνατό και θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια, αλλά πίστεψε με θα το ξεπεράσεις. Όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους...

----------


## xri_sti_na

το ξερω οτι δεν φευγει απτην μια στιγμη στην αλλη ολο αυτο αλλα πραγματικα εχουν περασει 6 μηνες κ τωρα ειδικα αυτη τη βδομαδα εχψ τοσο εντονες παρορμησεις και μεσα μου λεω οτι πραγματικα δεν με νοιαζει αν θα κανω κακο και τι με εμποδιζει???και νιωθω οτι ειμαι ολο και πιο κοντα...πως γινεται να θελω τετοια πραγματα και να σκεφτομαι οτι δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να κανω κακο στον οποιονδηποτε ενω παλια δεν μου ειχε περασει καν απο το μυαλο??απο μικρη ημουν πολυ ντροπαλη και πολυ φοβιτσιαρα εβλεπα να τσακωνονται στο δρομο και μονο τα κλαματα δεν εβαζα και τωρα νιωθω τοσο εντονα τα ακριβως αντιθετα που νομιζω οτι το χανω..¨(σιγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικη και παλι ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.....

----------


## Konstantinoss

Χριστίνα καλημέρα, αν διαβάσεις έχω ανοίξει ενα παρόμοιο πόστ. Και εγώ μετά απο κρίσεις πανικού και απίστευτα έντονο άγχος ξαφνικά έβλεπα το μαχαίρι της κουζίνας και ήθελα να το καρφώσω σε κάποιον, δεν ξέρω γτι συμβαίνει, απλά μετά απο στρεσσογόνα γεγονότα μου βγήκε, δυστηχώς εγώ είμαι εδώ και 2 χρόνια έτσι, καλμάρω τα συμπτώματα κ τις σκέψεις με Solian & Cypralex αλλα όταν δεν τα παίρνω επανέρχονται, είναι μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία και σε νοιώθω στο 100%, νομίζεις πως θα σηκωθείς, θα τα χάσεις κ θα σκοτώσεις κάποιον, είναι πραγματικά μαρτύριο.., θέλω να σου πώ ότι εγώ το είχα σε τρομερό βαθμό αυτο, σε σημείο που να τρέμω ολόκληρος νομίζωντας πως θα μαχαιρώσω κανέναν, έκανα ομοιοπαθητική και με βοήθησε, μπορεί να μήν εξαφανίστηκαν οι σκέψεις τελείως πάντως καλυτέρεψα. Πολύ περίεργη η ψυχολογία του καθενός πάντως, απο τη μιά να είσαι ενας άνθρωπος ύσηχος , καλοσυνάτος που ποτέ να μην σκεφτόσουν να βλάψεις κανέναν και απο την άλλη ξαφνικά να νομίζεις πως θές να σκοτώσεις άνθρωπο, έτσι ακριβώς και εγώ, σε νοιώθω.. κάνε υπομονή και παίρνε κανονικά την αγωγή σου, μην διστάσεις να πειραματιστείς στα φάρμακα για το ποιό σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα, δυστηχώς είναι κ αυτό μια πάθηση και χρειαζόμαστε ιατρική βοήθεια.

----------


## ioannis2

Χριστίνα, αν θες τη γνώμη μου, ζήτησε από τη ψυχολόγο να σου μάθει κάποια μέθοδο κατανόησης και ελέγχου της σκέψης, κάτι σαν εσωτερική παρατήρηση. Που με τον καιρό να οδηγεί σε μείωση ή περιορισμό της έντασης τους.

----------


## xri_sti_na

κωνσταντινε γεια σου και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.οταν πρωτοειχα αυτες τις σκεψεις εψαχνα σαν τρελη σε διαφορες σελιδες στο ιντερνετ κατι που θα με ανακουφιζε και θα με εκανε να δω οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που το περναει αυτο.τυχαια ειχα διαβασει το δικο σου μηνυμα σε αυτη τη σελιδα και ειχα πει οτι αυτα ακριβως νιωθω κατα γραμμα.....βιαιες παρορμησεις φοβο οτι θα κανω κακο εκλαιγα ολη μερα βασανιζομουν δεν εβγαινα γενικα πολυ χαλια κατασταση..απλα οσο περναει ο καιρος,δεν ξερω αν φταιει η επεξεργασια και η ερμηνεια που δινω στις σκεψεις μου οι οποιες παντα θα ειναι αρνητικες ,απλα βλεπω οτι πλεον νιωθω πολυ εντονη θεληση και αυτο ειναι που με τρομαζει.θελω να κανω κακο...γιατι να θελω??ποτε δεν με εκφραζε το κακο παντα ημουν καλοσυνατη πολυ συνεσταλμενη και λατρευα τους δικους μου τους φιλους μου μεχρι και επαγγελμα ειχα διαλεξει το οποιο βοηθαγε ανθρωπους......και τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι ολα αυτα ηταν σαν να προσποιουμουν και οτι βαθια μεσα εκρυβα κατι τοσο φριχτο το οποιο τελικα φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι και απλα δεν το χα καταλαβει..τρεμω να ειμαι σπιτι μονη μου με τους γονεις μου.ενω αυτοι κοιμουνται εγω βασανιζομαι απο σκεψεις οτι τωρα ειναι η ευκαιρια μου να παω να κανω αυτο που πιστευω οτι θελω...και οταν με βλεπω οτι ειμαι στο τσακ εκει με πιανει ο πανικος μια ενταση λες και τρελενομαι...χαλια κατασταση ποτε δεν περιμενα να μου συμβει..εχω κανει 3 αλλαγες στα χαπια που παιρνω αλλα ακομα οι σκεψεις παραμενουν εντονες.δεν εχω βρει προφανως το καταλληλο ακομα.μονο τα αγχολητικα με εχουν βοηθησει..σε λιγες μερες θα παω να με δει και υποθετω θα κανουμε αλλαγη παλι....ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας..

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ακριβώς τα ίδια περνάω και εγώ, παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια το μυαλό, αν είχες κατι π.χ ψύχωση δεν θα τα σκεφτόσουν αυτα, θα το έκανες πράξη γτι δεν θα επικοινωνούσες με τη πραγματικότητα, εγώ το φιλοσόφησα και είπα πως απο την πίεση του στρές αντέδρασα έτσι, δεν ειναι κατι που θέλω να κάνω απλα είναι ο φόβος μην το κάνω που μου δημιουργεί όλη την ένταση, επειδή είναι κ λεπτό θέμα φοβάσαι ακόμη περισσότερο, ένας φάυλος κύκλος, σκέψεις, φοβία, άγχος, κλπ. Δεν είναι τίποτα, πάλεψε το με αγχολυτικά αλλα πρέπει να το χτυπήσεις κ στη ρίζα, εγώ με ομοιοπαθητική ένιωσα ειλικρινά καλύτερα, κ μάλιστα με ενα μόνο χάπι. Κ εγώ ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, μια ζωή ήμουν με το χαμόγελο και την καλοσύνη, αυτο μου άλλαξε τη ζωή..

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, όταν λές κακό εννοείς να τους σκοτώσεις κ καλα, σου έρχεται να κάνεις κακό με μαχαίρι π.χ? Γτι εγώ έχω φάει κόλλημα με τα μαχαίρια.. οτι νάναι ρε γμτο, πόσα κρύβει η ψυχολογία...

----------


## xri_sti_na

ναι και γψ εχω τεραστιο θεμα με μαχαιρια κυριως..τα βλεπω και μου ρχεται επιτοπου να τα καρφωσω σε οποιον βρω μπροστα μου...και μου φαινεται τοσο ευκολο....και ολη την ωρα να μπαινει αυτη η ερωτηση στο μυαλο μου ''αφου το θες τι σε κραταει??γιατι δεν το κανεις??καντο αφου αυτο θες''..και ολο νιωθω και πιο κοντα στο να το κανω...απλα φοβαμαι οτι καποια στιγμη απο την τοση σκεψη και το τοσο εμμονη που μου χει γινει θα πιστεψω οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστο και θα το κανω..δεν μπορω αλλο με αυτο ειλικρινα με εχει παιδεψει παρα πολυ......εχω ξεχασει πως ημουν παλια..νιωθω λες και μεταλαχθηκα ενα πραγμα...δεν μπορω να ησυχασω πια...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ναι και γψ εχω τεραστιο θεμα με μαχαιρια κυριως..τα βλεπω και μου ρχεται επιτοπου να τα καρφωσω σε οποιον βρω μπροστα μου...και μου φαινεται τοσο ευκολο....και ολη την ωρα να μπαινει αυτη η ερωτηση στο μυαλο μου ''αφου το θες τι σε κραταει??γιατι δεν το κανεις??καντο αφου αυτο θες''..και ολο νιωθω και πιο κοντα στο να το κανω...απλα φοβαμαι οτι καποια στιγμη απο την τοση σκεψη και το τοσο εμμονη που μου χει γινει θα πιστεψω οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστο και θα το κανω..δεν μπορω αλλο με αυτο ειλικρινα με εχει παιδεψει παρα πολυ......εχω ξεχασει πως ημουν παλια..νιωθω λες και μεταλαχθηκα ενα πραγμα...δεν μπορω να ησυχασω πια...



χριστίνα αυτές τις σκέψεις τις έχεις πει στο γιατρό σου?

----------


## xri_sti_na

ναι εννοειται οτι τις εχω πει..καθε φορα μου εξηγει οτι αυτα ειναι παρορμησεις και οτι αν πραγματικα το ηθελα θα το χα κανει..και απλα να βαλω καλα στο μυαλο μου οτι ενας ανθρωπος δεν μπορει ;απο την μια στιγημη στηαν αλλη να αλλαξει και να παει απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο οσο και να το πιστυει..δεν ξερω δεν μπορω να καθησυχαστω με τιποτα..δεν φευγουν με τιποτα απο το κεφαλι μου οι σκεψεις

----------


## Flumen

Πρώτη φορά όταν μου κόλλησε μια τέτοια σκέψη ήταν πριν 4 χρόνια, κοιμόμουν με την καλύτερή μου φίλη που την αγαπώ πολύ, στο ίδιο κρεβάτι. Και ξαφνικά ξύπνησα από εφιάλτη, όπου είδα ότι την έπνιγα. Με έλουσε ιδρώτας, ανέβηκαν οι σφυγμοί μου και έκατσα κάνα λεπτό πάνω από το κεφάλι της λες και ήμουν έτοιμη να το κάνω, λες και δεν με ήλεγχα πλέον! Ξέρεις τι έκανα? Την ξύπνησα και της το είπα.. Το και το, να ξέρεις είδα αυτό το όνειρο και μου ρθε να σε πνιξω xD Η καημένη βέβαια τρόμαξε κάπως, μου λέει ''Οκ, ηρέμησε σιγά, αλλά σίγουρα να μη φοβάμαι?'' χαχα, τι να της πεις τώρα?? Τουλάχιστον απο εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά ήξερε τι μου συνέβη, και αυτό για μένα τουλάχιστον μείωσε δραματικά στο μυαλό μου το πως ένιωθα για αυτές τις σκέψεις..

Μου ξανασυνέβη κανα 2 χρόνια μετά με το αγόρι μου ενώ πέσαμε για ύπνο. Αυτή τη φορά οχι απο όνειρο, κανονικά απο ροή σκέψεων. ''Και αν τώρα γυρίσω από την άλλη και του αρπάξω το λαιμό? Και αν πάω στην κουζίνα μπαμ μπαμ και αρπάξω εκείνο το μεγάλο το μαχαίρι και αρχίσω να τον πετσοκόβω?'' Ε δεν άντεξα να σκέφτομαι, τον ξύπνησα και του είπα ''Γλυκέ μου.. συγνώμη που σε ξυπνάω αλλά νομίζω ότι θέλω να σε σκοτώσω'' :P Και ξέρεις τι μου απάντησε? ''Μην ανησυχεις, είμαι πιο δυνατός απο εσένα δε μπορείς να μου κάνεις κάτι'' :P Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο βοηθάει να απομυθοποιήσεις την ιδέα μέσα σου? Εννοείται *μπορείς* να βλάψεις κάποιον. Εννοείται μπορεί και να θελήσεις να βλάψεις κάποιον (εδώ η δικαιοσύνη είναι και αρκετά επιεικής με εγκλήματα ''πάθους'' που γίνονται με θολωμένο μυαλό εξαιτίας θυμού or whatever.. ) Το θέμα είναι τι θέλεις να κάνεις πραγματικά. Αυτό που σε ρωτάω εγώ είναι:

-Έστω ότι κάνεις κακό σε κάποιον. Φαντάσου: Υποθέτεις πως θα νιώσεις καλα, και ανακουφισμένη?

Εκεί κρύβεται το τι θέλεις πραγματικά πέρα από την παρόρμηση. Αυτό συζήτησε με τον όποιο ειδικό μιλάς. Εκεί ψάξε τι είναι αυτο που *θελεις*, και σταμάτα να νομίζεις ότι είσαι ένας wannabe καριερίστας δολοφόνος.

Ακόμη και τώρα πλέον έχω τέτοιες σκέψεις με τον τωρινό μου σύντροφο, και εγω προσωπικά έχω συχνά θέμα με τα μαχαίρια, αλλά πιο πολύ με το λαιμό :P Νιώθω κάπως όταν φιλάω το αγόρι μου στο λαιμό και του χω πει για τις σκέψεις μου. Μου λέει ψύχραιμα και ήρεμα ''Πες μου, θες να με πνίξεις?'' του απαντάω ''Μου βγαίνει να δω πως είναι ,αλλά ζε σέλω να σε πνίξω αγαπάκι μου, όοοοχι!!'' :P 

Απομυθοποίησε το.. Είναι μια βλακεία και μισή και το βλέπεις και εδώ που μιλάμε..
Παλεύουμε με το ίδιο μας το μυαλό αντί να το χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά. 
Συμβαίνει και είναι γελοίο το πόσο δεν είσαι η μόνη σε αυτό :P

Αν τώρα ας πούμε σου έχει κολλήσει με τους γονείς σου, μπορείς να τους πιάσεις και να τους το πεις και να το συζητήσετε...
Αλλά! Αν οι γονείς σου είναι σα τους δικούς μου που δεν έχουν ιδέα από ψυχολογία και ότι και αν ακούσουν αρχίζουν τα ''Βάι βάι, τι κακό συνέβη στο παιδί μααααας!!'', no, αστο καλύτερα.. συζήτησέ το με ένα φίλο και θα δεις..

(Υ.Γ Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω στα ψυχοφάρμακα...)

----------


## xri_sti_na

οντως οι γονεις μου απο ψυχολογια δεν μοπρουν να καταλαβουν τιποτα..ο πατερας μου ασ πουμε τον πρςτο καιρο που ειχα αυτες τις σκεψεις προσπαθουσε να με εμψυχωσει λεγοντας μου οτι απο τιν πρςτι μερα που γεννηθηκα μεχρι και τωρα ημουν μια χαρα παιδι το καλυτερο και το αποσπορακι του..ετσι με ελεγε..χαχα..και οτι με ξερει τοσο καλα και ξερει οτι αυτα ειναι μονο σκεψεις και πρεπει να ξυπνησω και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου οπως ηταν πριν..δεν μπορει να καταλαβει και λογικο ειναι εδω που τα λεμε γιατι δεν ειναι και κανενας ψυχολογος οτι οσο και να θελω να ξεχαστω αυτες οι σκεψεις τρυπωνουν στο κεφαλι μου χωρις να το επιδιωκω και δεν μπορω να τις ελεγξψ με τιποτα...οσο και να προσπαθψ να ειμαι οπως ημουν να χαμογελαω να πηγαινω στην δουλεια μου να παω τισ διακοπες μου να δειχνω δηλαδη φυσιολογικη,μεσα μου ειμαι ενα ρακος..και οταν πια αυτες τισ σκεψεις δεν τισ αντεχω καθομαι στο κρεββατι μου και κλαιω ολη την ωρα.εκει οι γονεις μου μου βαζουν τις φωνες και μου λενε οτι τοσο καιρο ημουν καλυτερα τωρα γιατι εγινα παλι ετσι??δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι δεν ημουν καλυτερα ολον αυτον τον καιρο,ημουν τα ιδια χαλια,απλα προσπαθουσα να ξεχνιεμαι και να συνεχισω οπως ημουν..πιο πολι μιλαω με την αδερφη μου εκεινη με καταλαβαινει παρα πολυ και παντα μου λεει να μην σταματησω να προσπαθω και οτι με τον καιρο θα βρω την ακρη και θα γινω καλα..απλα τοσο καιρο και τοσο εντονες που ειναι οι σκεψεις νιωθω οτι με εχουν καταβαλει τοσο πολυ που δεν ασχολουμαι με τιποτα αλλο.νιωθω κενη.νιωθω οτι δεν αγαπαω τους γονεις μου.οτι δεν με νοιαζει αν πεθανουν.αν παθουν κακο..οτι γενικοτερα δεν με νοιαζει για κανεναν...σαν να μου χει κανει ολο αυτο πλυση εγκεφαλου και πια δεν βλεπω τιποτα αλλο..πως μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θα κανω κακο στους γονεις μου οταν νιωθω οτι δεν τους αγαπας πια???οταν νιωθω κενη και το μονο που νιωθω ειναι θεληση να κανω κακο??φοβαμαι παρα πολυ εχω χασει τον υπνο μου...και γιαυτο που με ρωτησες αν πιστευω πως αν σκοτωσω πχ πιστευω οτι θα νιωσω ανακουφιση η απαντηση μου θα ναι ''δεν ξερω'' και εκει τρομαζω ακομα πιο πολι...εκει λεω οτι οκ σιγουρα αυτο θες τοτε...θελω να πω με σιγουρια οτι ξερεις κατι αυτο δεν το θελω οπως τελοσπαντων ελεγα παλια...τωρα νιωθω οτι αυτο αλλαξε..με εχασα...¨(

----------


## niah

> γεια σας ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ και πρωτη φορα γραφω για το προβλημα μου το οποιο δεν κρυβω με εχει τρελανει...πριν απο 6 μηνες εχασα ενα πολυ κοντινο και αγαπημενο προσωπο τελειως αναπαντεχα.λιγο καιρο μετα αρχισα να τα βλεπω ολα παραξενα περιεργα ενιωθα οτι δεν ανηκω εδω δεν ηξερα ποια ειμαι τι κανω εδω τι ειναι εδω και διαφορα αλλα τετοια και αρχισα να πιστευω οτι σιγα σιγα τρελενομαι..θεωρω οτι αυτο ηταν αποπροσωποποιηση εξαιτιας τισ στρεσογονου περιοδου ποθ περασα οταν εχασα το κοντινο μου προσωπο.αλλα και παλι εγω ενιωθα να τρελενομαι.λιγο αργοτερα αρχισαν να μπαινουν σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου οτι θα τρελαθω και θα κανω κακο στιν οικογενεια μου.αυτο απο απλη σκεψη αρχιζε να γινεται εμμονη και το φοβαμαι αρχισε να γινεται θεληση να κανω κακο.εγω ολα τα χρονια της ζωης μου ημουν ηρεμος ανθρωπος μεγαλωσα σε πολυ αγαπημενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον ειχα διαλεξει ανθρωπιστικο επαγγελμα αλλα τωρα νιωθω οτι το μονο που θελω ειναι να κανω κακο.νιωθω οτι δεν εχω συναισθηματα για κανεναν νιωθω κενη και αυτο με κανει να μπερδευω ακομα πιο πολυ την κατασταση.δεν ξεπω τι θελω νιωθω απαισια πολυ συχνα κλαις κ οσο κ να μου λεει και να μου ξαναλεει η ψυχολογος μου οτι εχω ιδψ κ τπτ απο αυτα δεν θα κανω εγω δεν πειθομαι..δεν ξερω τι να κανω νομιζω θα τρελαθω..ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα...


Δεν "θελεις" να κανεις κακο, *φοβασαι* μην θελεις να κανεις κακο.Διαχωρισε τα αυτα τα δυο.Εκει ειναι το λαθος σου.Μοιαζει με ΙΨΔ οπως περιγραφεις τα πραγματα.Μη φοβασαι..οι σκεψεις σου δεν αφορουν παντα τα θελω σου.
Το οτι λες οτι δε νιωθεις συναισθηματα ειναι κι αυτο μεσα σ αυτα τα πλαισια.

Οταν στα εξηγησει καποιος ειδικος θα καταλαβεις τι συμβαινει.Μην φοβασαι δεν εισαι η μονη που περναει αυτην την κατασταση,προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και σιγα σιγα να το αντιμετωπισεις.

----------


## Flumen

Οι σκέψεις σου κατά βάση τι συναισθήματα σου προκαλούν?

Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σενάριο στο μυαλό σου χωρίς να φοβάσαι για το τι θα συμβεί?

Κάτσε κάποια στιγμή χαλαρά και άνετα κάπου και άφησε το μυαλο σου να φανταστεί το σενάριο όπου κάνεις κακό σε κάποιον, χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι αυτό που σκέφτεσαι είναι εξωφρενικό και τρομερό, είναι ΑΠΛΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ και μπορείς να τις κάνεις. Αποδέξου τις σκέψεις που κάνει το μυαλο και μη φοβάσαι σαν να ναι το τέλος του κόσμου.

Κάνε αυτό το σενάριο στο μυαλό σου και νιώσε. Νιώσε τι θα νιώσεις αν κάνεις κάτι σε κάποιον. Δεν υπάρχει δεν ξέρω. Ξέρεις αλλά φοβάσαι μην είναι κάτι που δε θέλεις να νιώσεις. Μη φοβάσαι αν νιώσεις ακόμη και κάτι ευχάριστο. Εκεί κρύβονται όλα. Έτσι μόνο θα αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που φοβάσαι.

Σου προτείνω να κάνεις το παραπάνω κάποια στιγμή που θα νιώθεις χαλαρή και ήρεμη και όχι τώρα ας πούμε που μιλάμε. Πρέπει να είσαι εσυ και ο εαυτός σου.





Επιμένω να πιστεύω πως αυτό που σου δημιουργει όλη την αναστάτωση είναι 'ο φόβος ότι μπορεί να έχεις δολοφονικές τάσεις και να σκοτώσεις κόσμο'
:)
Δες!!! Μόνο που το φοβάσαι αυτό δεν είσαι ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## niah

'


> Μου ξανασυνέβη κανα 2 χρόνια μετά με το αγόρι μου ενώ πέσαμε για ύπνο. Αυτή τη φορά οχι απο όνειρο, κανονικά απο ροή σκέψεων. ''Και αν τώρα γυρίσω από την άλλη και του αρπάξω το λαιμό? Και αν πάω στην κουζίνα μπαμ μπαμ και αρπάξω εκείνο το μεγάλο το μαχαίρι και αρχίσω να τον πετσοκόβω?'' Ε δεν άντεξα να σκέφτομαι, τον ξύπνησα και του είπα ''Γλυκέ μου.. συγνώμη που σε ξυπνάω αλλά νομίζω ότι θέλω να σε σκοτώσω'' :P Και ξέρεις τι μου απάντησε? ''Μην ανησυχεις, είμαι πιο δυνατός απο εσένα δε μπορείς να μου κάνεις κάτι''


Κορυφαια αυτη η σκηνη ;ρ



> Οι σκέψεις σου κατά βάση τι συναισθήματα σου προκαλούν?
> 
> Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σενάριο στο μυαλό σου χωρίς να φοβάσαι για το τι θα συμβεί?
> 
> Κάτσε κάποια στιγμή χαλαρά και άνετα κάπου και άφησε το μυαλο σου να φανταστεί το σενάριο όπου κάνεις κακό σε κάποιον, χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι αυτό που σκέφτεσαι είναι εξωφρενικό και τρομερό, είναι ΑΠΛΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ και μπορείς να τις κάνεις. Αποδέξου τις σκέψεις που κάνει το μυαλο και μη φοβάσαι σαν να ναι το τέλος του κόσμου.
> 
> Κάνε αυτό το σενάριο στο μυαλό σου και νιώσε. Νιώσε τι θα νιώσεις αν κάνεις κάτι σε κάποιον. Δεν υπάρχει δεν ξέρω. Ξέρεις αλλά φοβάσαι μην είναι κάτι που δε θέλεις να νιώσεις. Μη φοβάσαι αν νιώσεις ακόμη και κάτι ευχάριστο. Εκεί κρύβονται όλα. Έτσι μόνο θα αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό που φοβάσαι.
> 
> Σου προτείνω να κάνεις το παραπάνω κάποια στιγμή που θα νιώθεις χαλαρή και ήρεμη και όχι τώρα ας πούμε που μιλάμε. Πρέπει να είσαι εσυ και ο εαυτός σου.
> ...


Νατασα δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να την βοηθησει αυτο.Μπορει να φαινεται πολυ σωστος και λογικος τροπος,ομως δεν ξερω κατα ποσον οταν ειμαστε υπο την επηρεια των αισθησεων/εντυπωσεων αυτης της παθησης μπορει να δωσει τη λυση.Ισως και να την κανει χειροτερα απο τις εντυπωσεις που εχει τωρα.Ισως μ αυτον τον τροπο δινει ακομα περισσοτερη αξια κ υποσταση σ αυτες τις σκεψεις και μπορει να της γινει κατι σαν ψυχαναγκασμος στην πορεια το να προσπαθει να τις εξουδετερωσει ετσι.
Δεν ξερω,πραγματικα.Το λεω απλως γιατι κι εγω εχω προσπαθησει μ αυτον τον τροπο να εξαλειψω τις παραλογες ιδεες μου και δεν εχει πιασει.Ισως μετα γινεται ακομα περισσοτερο εμμονη και διερωτασαι συνεχως "μηπως θελω?"Για πραγματα που αρχικα ησουν αναμφισβητητα σιγουρος οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να θελεις,κ ουτε καν εμπαινες στον κοπο να σκεφτεις,στην πορεια με διαφορους τροπους κ αγχος αρχιζεις να αμφιβαλλεις.Ισως αν *νομιζεις* οτι θα σαι οκ μετα αυτο να σε φοβισει ακομα περισσοτερο ενω δεν θα ειναι πραγματικοτητα.
Δεν ξερω.
Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η συνεχης προσπαθεια και η υπεραναλυση κανουν χειροτερη κ διαιωνιζουν την κατασταση.Της δινουν αξια,υποσταση(σαν να ναι κατι που ισχυει)και μπερδευεσαι στην πορεια περισσοτερο.
Εγω πιστευω οτι ολη αυτη η διαδικασια πρεπει να γινεται με εναν ειδικο διπλα,που θα υποδεικνυει τον τροπο,και σε περιπτωση που θελει κατι να ρωτησει ο ασθενης να μπορει να το κανει αμεσα,κι οχι να αρχισει να αμφιβαλλει χωρις λογο για τον εαυτο του.

----------


## niah

Και κατι αλλο να συμπηρωσω.Επειδη διδεται εμφαση απο αρκετα ατομα στο "ποσο ησυχος ανθρωπος ημουν μεχρι πριν,και ποσο ιερα θεωρουσα ορισμενα πραγματα"και στην υπερβολικη αγαπη προς ορισμενα ατομα..Θελω να πω πως κατα τη γνωμη μου γι αυτον ακριβως τον λογο οδηγουνται ορισμενοι ανθρωποι σ αυτη την κατασταση.Χτυπαει ακριβως σ οτι θεωρουσε ιερο,*επειδη* το θεωρουσε ιερο..γι αυτο και νιωθουν αυτη την απεχθεια γι αυτες τις σκεψεις.Το θεωρουν απαραδεχτο,ακαταλληλο.Αν ηταν κατι που δεν θα το ενοιαζε ή το υποτιμουσε δεν θα μπαινε στη διαδικασια να φοβηθει μην του εκανε κακο και να του γινονται εμμονικοι αυτοι του οι φοβοι..γιατι απλως θα τανε κατι στο οποιο δεν εδινε και ποτε του αξια.Αυτην την εντυπωση εχω εγω.Οι εμμονες ιδεες αυτου του χαρακτηρα χτυπανε στις αξιες κ τα πιστευω των ατομων που τους "κολλανε".

----------


## Flumen

Ναι, καταλαβαινω ακριβως τι λες Niah. Απλά πραγματικά είναι πιο απλό απο όσο φαίνεται και πιστεψέ με καθόλου υπεραναλυτικό. Είναι απλούστευση της σκέψης της ίδιας και όχι ανάλυσή της με αποτέλεσμα να σκάβεις όλο και πιο απλά. 

Το σημαντικότερο είναι η απομυθοποίηση της σκέψης και του φόβου. Με μια πολύ απλή τεχνική. 
Και σκοπός από οποιαδήποτε ''θεραπεία'' είναι η δημιουργία ''αντισωμάτων'', ή αλλιώς μηχανισμών οι οποίοι θα είναι αποτελεσματικοί στις μελλοντικές επερχόμενες σκέψεις που μπορεί και πάλι να ταλαιπωρήσουν το μυαλό και το σώμα. Πάνω από όλα ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, είναι το πιο σοφό πιστεύω

----------


## Flumen

> Και κατι αλλο να συμπηρωσω.Επειδη διδεται εμφαση απο αρκετα ατομα στο "ποσο ησυχος ανθρωπος ημουν μεχρι πριν,και ποσο ιερα θεωρουσα ορισμενα πραγματα"και στην υπερβολικη αγαπη προς ορισμενα ατομα..Θελω να πω πως κατα τη γνωμη μου γι αυτον ακριβως τον λογο οδηγουνται ορισμενοι ανθρωποι σ αυτη την κατασταση.Χτυπαει ακριβως σ οτι θεωρουσε ιερο,*επειδη* το θεωρουσε ιερο..γι αυτο και νιωθουν αυτη την απεχθεια γι αυτες τις σκεψεις.Το θεωρουν απαραδεχτο,ακαταλληλο.Αν ηταν κατι που δεν θα το ενοιαζε ή το υποτιμουσε δεν θα μπαινε στη διαδικασια να φοβηθει μην του εκανε κακο και να του γινονται εμμονικοι αυτοι του οι φοβοι..γιατι απλως θα τανε κατι στο οποιο δεν εδινε και ποτε του αξια.Αυτην την εντυπωση εχω εγω.Οι εμμονες ιδεες αυτου του χαρακτηρα χτυπανε στις αξιες κ τα πιστευω των ατομων που τους "κολλανε".


Έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. Στις πάνω περιγραφές μου αναφέρω συμβάντα με αγαπημένα πρόσωπα, και τολμώ να πω πως.... δε με ένοιαξε ποτέ να σκοτώσω κάποιον άσχετο.. (χαριτολογώντας... ;) xD )

----------


## niah

> Ναι, καταλαβαινω ακριβως τι λες Niah. Απλά πραγματικά είναι πιο απλό απο όσο φαίνεται και πιστεψέ με καθόλου υπεραναλυτικό. Είναι απλούστευση της σκέψης της ίδιας και όχι ανάλυσή της με αποτέλεσμα να σκάβεις όλο και πιο απλά. 
> 
> Το σημαντικότερο είναι η απομυθοποίηση της σκέψης και του φόβου. Με μια πολύ απλή τεχνική. 
> Και σκοπός από οποιαδήποτε ''θεραπεία'' είναι η δημιουργία ''αντισωμάτων'', ή αλλιώς μηχανισμών οι οποίοι θα είναι αποτελεσματικοί στις μελλοντικές επερχόμενες σκέψεις που μπορεί και πάλι να ταλαιπωρήσουν το μυαλό και το σώμα. Πάνω από όλα ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, είναι το πιο σοφό πιστεύω


Συμφωνω.Πρεπει ομως ο παθων να βρει τη στιγμη που θα ειναι οντως χαλαρος και κουλ ωστε να εφαρμοσει αυτον τον τροπο και να μην τον αφησει στη συνεχεια να επηρεασει περισσοτερο τη σκεψη του.Και πως ξερει ο καθενας πια ειναι αυτη η στιγμη?Μπορει να νομιζεις οτι εισαι ηρεμη αλλα να μην εισαι στην ουσια..ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκο το γαμωμυαλο.Γι αυτο αναφερθηκα οτι θα ταν ιδανικο να γινει κατι τετοιο με παρουσια ειδικου που θα λυνει την καθε απορια που θα προκυπτει απ τον οποιον τροπο.
Συμφωνω παρα πολυ επισης οσον αφορα την απομυθοποιηση που λες.Ειδικα αν αυτη γινει στα πρωτα σταδια της παθησης,τον πρωτο καιρο που εμφανιζονται οι σκεψεις θα ναι μεγαλη βοηθεια,ισως και η ιδια η λυση.Αφου αυτο ειναι στην ουσια το προβλημα,κανουμε σημαντικες, ηλιθιες -στην ουσια- σκεψεις και παρεξηγουμε/παρερμηνευουμε/και στο τελος αμφισβητουμε τις προθεσεις μας μυθοποιοντας τες.



> Έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. Στις πάνω περιγραφές μου αναφέρω συμβάντα με αγαπημένα πρόσωπα, και τολμώ να πω πως.... δε με ένοιαξε ποτέ να σκοτώσω κάποιον άσχετο.. (χαριτολογώντας... ;) xD )


Ακριβως.Κατι που δεν σε νοιαζει ιδιαιτερα δεν θα γινει φοβος σου,και η οποια τετοια σκεψη θα ξεπεραστει τοσο απλα οπως ηρθε.Οταν ομως χτυπησει σε θεμα που εχει αξια για σενα θα σε τρομοκρατησει και θα σε κανει να κολλησεις.

----------


## xri_sti_na

natasha ξερεις ποσο φοβαμαι να κανω αυτη την μεθοδο που μου γραφεις?να σκεφτω κατι και να αφεθω γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα συνειδητοποιησω οτι αυτο τελικα θελω?το κακο..και μετα τι γινεται??δεν μπορω να ζω με αυτο...αλλες φορες το σκεφτομαι και λεω οτι να κανω σε κακο σε καπιον?αποκλειεται..αλλα αυτο γινεται ολο και πιο σπανια..σινεχεια στο μυαλο μου ειναι οτι θελω να κανω κακο.οτι αυτο ισως με ευχαριστησει..λες και εχω χασει τις εννοιες και δεν συνειδητοποιω ακριβως τι εννοω οταν λεω οτι θελω να σκοτωσω.... ΄(

----------


## niah

Χριστινα πιστεψε με δεν θες να σκοτωσεις.Πραγματικα προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις τον εαυτο σου βεβαιη γι αυτο.Tους αγαπας πολυ τους δικους σου και το πες και μονη σου.Σταματα να αμφιβαλλεις γι αυτο.Εισαι σε περιεργη φαση,απλως.και δεν εισαι η μονη.Αρχισε να ξανανιωθεις σιγουρη για τον εαυτο σου και σιγα σιγα με βοηθεια θα απαλλαχθεις απο ολες αυτες τις βλαμμενες ιδεες.Σορι που τις χαρακτηριζω ετσι αλλα πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω,
Δες εδω ποσοι ακομα εχουν παρομοιο τροπο σκεψης στα πλαισια αυτης της διαταραχης: http://www.mpes.uoa.gr/taxonomy/term/75
Ευχομαι να σε ανακουφισει καπως.

----------


## xri_sti_na

niah μου ευχομαι πραγματικα να χεις δικιο...περναω πολυ δυσκολα...δεν μπορω να ειμαι ησυχη μεσα στο σπιτι μου ουτε εξω ουτε με τους φιλους μου ουτε οταν ειμαι μονη μου δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω....απτην μια να παλευει να βγει στην επιφανεια το κομματι που ημουν παλια και απο την αλλη αυτο να πλακωνεται απο τον ''καινουριο μου ευατο'' και δεν ξερω ποιος απτους δυο ειναι ο πραγματικος...φφφ δεν μπορω πια...ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις κοριτσια!!!

----------


## niah

Δεν ειναι ο καινουριος σου εαυτος αυτος.Η καινουρια σου παθηση ειναι ;ρ. Ευτυχως την προλαβες στην αρχη της σχετικα.
Μπες στο σαιτ που σου δωσα να δεις απειρες παρομοιες περιπτωσεις.Ισως αυτο σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις ακομα καλυτερα και τις δικες σου ιδεες.Ψαξτο λιγο,ειναι ωραιο σαιτ.
Να ξερεις οτι με προσπαθεια και θεληση Η ΙΨΔ καταπολεμαται σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.Ειναι πολυ θετικο που ειναι σχετικα προσφατη σ εσενα,πιο ευκολα θα την αντιμετωπισεις..Οι περισσοτεροι το αφηνουν να χρονισει επειδη "παραλυουν" απ το περιεχομενο των ιδεων τους.Εισαι πολυ τυχερη που βρηκες γρηγορα την απαντηση.Νιωσε αισιοδοξα ;)

----------


## niah

Να ξερεις οτι αν πραγματικα ηθελες να σκοτωσεις δεν θα νιωθες ολες αυτες τις ατοπες τυψεις,ουτε θα παθαινες ολο αυτο το "πατατρακ".Να το θυμασαι

----------


## niah

Μπες κι εδω http://www.psyche.gr/tv.html και δες τα βιντεακια για την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη,Θα σε διαφωτισουν πολυ,και θα σε καθησυχασουν παραλληλα.
Ο γιατρος αυτος μου φαινεται γαματος..τα λεει ωραια.

----------


## Flumen

Για να μην κάνω τζάμπα παράθεση όσα είπες NIah τα παίρνω και τα θεωρώ ως διόρθωση και συμπλήρωση του σκεπτικού μου, σε ευχαριστώ για αυτό. :)

Χριστινα ότι και να σου πουμε εδω και οτι και να σου πει ο οποισδήποτε δε θα κάνει το μαγικό ''κλικ'' μαλλον μεσα σου να σε ανακουφίσει. Τελικα ο καθένας βρίσκει το δικό του κουμπί και το δικό του μηχανισμό, και συντομα θα βρεις και εσύ το δικό σου και θα σου φύγουν όλα, γιατί δεν έχεις τίποτα το σοβαρό. Είναι ένα παιχνίδι του μυαλού και θα το κερδίσεις. Εγώ περιμένω σύντομα τα νέα σου.. Μην παλεύεις με τις σκέψεις, αντιμετώπισε τες ήρεμα και ψύχραιμα. Αν ποτέ δε νιώσεις καλά επικοινώνησε μαζί μας εδώ ή με πμ.

Τελευταία φράση: Μη φοβάσαι τίποτα.

----------


## xri_sti_na

κοριτσακια μου αληθεια ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας..ειναι τοσο δυσκολο ολο αυτο και με ανακουφιζει πολυ που βρισκω συμπαρασταση και ακουω γνωμες απο ατομα που εχουν την ιδια κατασταση με μενα...απλα πιστευω οτι εχω δωσει πολυ βαση στην σκεψη αυτη και τα χω μπλεξει ολα στο κεφαλι μου...πρεπει να επιβληθω εγω η ιδια στο μυαλο μου και να μην αφηνω τις σκεψεις να με κυριευουν...πρεπει πρωτα απο ολα να ηρεμησω για να αρχισω να βλεπω τα πραγματα καθαρα δεν συμφωνειτε???μεσα στο αγχος και την ενταση ολη την ωρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να καταλαβω τι πραγματικα θελω...απλα φοβαμαι οτι οταν ηρεμισω και δω τα πραγματα πιο καθαρα μηπως καταλαβω οτι πραγματικα οι σκεψεις μου ειναι και αυτο που πραγματικα θελω....ουφφ......αυτα προς στιγμην...παω να κοιμηθω σας φιλω και παλι ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Konstantinoss

Τα αγχολυτικά μου προσφέρουν προσωρινή ανακούφιση, όταν νιώθεις να πνίγεσαι απο τέτοιες σκέψεις πάιρνε κανα τεταρτάκι, εγω παίρνω τα Tranxene. Εχεις εστιάσει πότε σε πιάνει κυρίως? Οταν είσαι σπίτι, όταν πέφτεις για ύπνο, πότε? Εγω μπορεί να είμαι μέρες μια χαρά και όταν βγώ για ενα καφέ να με πιάσει, ή όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί συνήθως έχω έντονες σκέψεις, εγώ δεν τόχω με τους γονείς μου μονο αλλα γενικά, να σε ρωτήσω κ κάτι τελευταίο, όταν νιώθεις την παρόρμηση, σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να "βράσεις" απο νεύρα? Εννοώ σου έχει βγεί όταν νομίζεις πως θα το κάνεις παράλληλα και θυμός?

----------


## xri_sti_na

ναι μου εχει συμβει αυτο που λες konstantine...πιγα διακοπες μια βδομαδα τωρα και ειχα τοσο εντονες παρορμησεις να κανω κακο στους φιλους μου αλλα και σε ασχετους στον δρομο και εκεινη την ωρα ενιωθα θυμο να με κυριευει..και γενικοτερα θυμο για ολους λες και δεν θελω κανεναν....δεν εχω ηρεμησει καθολου δεν ξερω τι να κανω...

----------


## niah

Νομιζω πας ηδη σε ειδικο,σωστα?
Μηπως πρεπει να συζητησετε για αλλαξη της θεραπειας?Πες του/της οτι μεχρι στιγμης η θεραπεια δεν σε βοηθαει ωστε να σου προτεινει κατι αλλο.Ισως ενα αγχολυτικο σε βοηθουσε αν σκεφτεις οτι ολα αυτα ξεκινανε και συνδεονται με το αγχος.Συζητησε το λιγο,κι αν επιμενει και εσυ εξακολουθεις να νιωθεις οτι δεν σε βοηθαει η παρουσα αγωγη απευθυνσου και καπου αλλου να παρεις μια δευτερη γνωμη.
Μην το αφηνεις να σε παιρνει απο κατω,να θυμασαι οτι ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι δεν θελεις να τα κανεις,αλλα φοβασαι να μην θελεις να τα κανεις.Με λιγα λογια δεν ειναι επιθυμιες αλλα φοβοι σου.

----------


## xri_sti_na

ναι με παρακολουθει ψυχολογος και ψυχιατρος.παιρνω dumyrox zanax και zyprexa μου χει αυξησει ηδη τις δοσεις για να με πιασουν πιο καλα αλλα δεν ξερω οι σκεψεις παραμενουν σκεψεις.απλα νιωθω οτι τα χαπια με ναρκωνουν νιωθω πολυ κενη και αυτο με φοβιζει πιο πολυ.αν δεν νιωθω αγαπη για κανεναν τοτε τι κανω???????????????????¨(

----------


## Konstantinoss

Και εγώ τα ίδια παθαίνω άσε, εκει που είμαι μια χαρά κ πίνω καφε π.χ αρχίζω να νιώθω οτι τρελάινομαι, οτι πνίγομαι και θα ορμήξω σε κανέναν, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι κ γτι συμβαίνει ούτε κ εγώ, απλά ελπίζω στην φαρμακευτική αγωγή...

----------


## MrsCasablancas

κανεις σκεψεις οτι σκεφτεσαι ασχημα,αν ειχες τετοιες προθεσεις δεν θα τις φοβοσουν,εχεις αγχωθει πολυ σε συνδιασμο με την θλιψη που ενοιωσες,επισης ολα αυτα ειναι μηχανισμοι που σκοπο εχουν να σε κρατησουν μακρια απο τους ανθρωπους σου γιατι φοβασαι πως θα περασεις τα ιδια που περασες,νικησε τον φοβο και ασε τους αλλους να ερθουν κοντα σου,ναι συμβαινουν ασχημα πραγματα στην ζωη αλλα οταν κρατιεσαι μακρια ειναι σα να τους εχεις χασει ηδη.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Απλά ρε παιδιά δεν είναι οτι περνάνε σαν σκέψεις και σε αγχώνουν, είναι σαν να τρελένεσαι στη κυριολεξία, οι σκέψεις σε καταπίνουν, σου δημιουργούν τόση δυσφορία που λές άντε να το κάνω για να υσηχάσω, είναι μαρτύριο, δεν είναι οτι απλά έχω τέτοιες σκέψεις και με ενοχλούν, εγώ για να καταλάβετε εκεί που είμαι καλά και νοιώθω φυσιολογικά σε δευτερόλεπτα αλλάζω διάθεση, νοιώθω να πνίγομαι, να θολώνουν τα μάτια μου και να τρελένομαι, σαν να με πιάνει ενα αμόκ εκείνη την ώρα και θέλω να σκοτώσω κανέναν, δεν εξηγείται με λόγια πολλές φορές, είναι ανάμικτα συναισθήματα θυμού, βίαιων σκέψεων και αίσθηση οτι χάνεις τον έλεγχο. Είναι πολύ λεπτό θέμα. Και το άσχημο είναι πως επειδή αναλώνεσαι συνεχώς σε αυτές τις σκέψεις δεν μπορείς να τις αποβάλλεις εντελώς και να γίνεις καλά, γτι τις δουλεύεις συνεχώς μέσα σου, μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος με τις ίδιες σκέψεις που να έγινε καλά να μας βοηθήσει..

----------


## ioannis2

> Απλά ρε παιδιά δεν είναι οτι περνάνε σαν σκέψεις και σε αγχώνουν, είναι σαν να τρελένεσαι στη κυριολεξία, οι σκέψεις σε καταπίνουν, σου δημιουργούν τόση δυσφορία που λές άντε να το κάνω για να υσηχάσω, είναι μαρτύριο, δεν είναι οτι απλά έχω τέτοιες σκέψεις και με ενοχλούν, εγώ για να καταλάβετε εκεί που είμαι καλά και νοιώθω φυσιολογικά σε δευτερόλεπτα αλλάζω διάθεση, νοιώθω να πνίγομαι, να θολώνουν τα μάτια μου και να τρελένομαι, σαν να με πιάνει ενα αμόκ εκείνη την ώρα και θέλω να σκοτώσω κανέναν, δεν εξηγείται με λόγια πολλές φορές, είναι ανάμικτα συναισθήματα θυμού, βίαιων σκέψεων και αίσθηση οτι χάνεις τον έλεγχο. Είναι πολύ λεπτό θέμα. Και το άσχημο είναι πως επειδή αναλώνεσαι συνεχώς σε αυτές τις σκέψεις δεν μπορείς να τις αποβάλλεις εντελώς και να γίνεις καλά, γτι τις δουλεύεις συνεχώς μέσα σου, μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος με τις ίδιες σκέψεις που να έγινε καλά να μας βοηθήσει..


Μίλησες με ψυχολόγο Κωνσταντίνε? να σε μάθει μέθοδο αντιμετώπισης των σκέψεων, κάτι σαν εσωτερική παρατήρηση. έχεις μάθει ποτε τετοια μέθοδο?

----------


## Konstantinoss

Οχι Γιάννη, δεν ξέρω τη μέθοδο αυτή αν και κάποιος άλλος μου την είχε προτείνει, ο ψυχολόγος λέτε να βοηθήσει περισσότερο απο τον ψυχίατρο?

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε,
Σου γράφω μια μέθοδο που δοκίμασα για αντιμετώπιση της ΙΔΨ, την έστειλα και σ΄ αλλους εδώ και πιστεύω ότι δουλεύει, από τη γνωστικοσυμπεριφορική μεθοδο,
Αντιμετωπιση διαστρεβλωμένων σκεψεων (παράλογες σκέψεις, φανταστικές καταστάσεις που δεν έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, που τις ζεις απλά στη σκέψη εκείνη τη στιγμή κλπ):

Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο). Μάθε δηλαδή πρώτα να αναγνωρίζεις ότι αυτο που ρχεται στο κεφαλι σου ή η κατασταση σκεψης στην οποια βρισκεσαι είναι διαστρεβλωμενη σκεψη, όπως βλεπεις καποιον τριτο στο δρομο να σε πλησιαζει. Δλδ σαν εσωτερική παρατήρηση.

Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι φανταστική, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι, σαν ένα άλλο μέρος του νου σου να κάνει αυτήν τη διαπίστωση. Δλδ, Αναγνώριση και κατανόηση της σκέψης ως ψυχαναγκασμού.

Γ) Απόκρουση αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο.
Δ) Μετά να βάλεις στη θέση της κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο ή να ασχοληθείς με κατι που θα σε απομακρυνει από αυτη τηνν κατασταση σκεψης. 

Κάπως έτσι....., 
Το παν είναι να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτά τα διαστρεβλωμένα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. 
Από την άλλη μην ανέχεσαι συμπεριφορές που ξέρεις ότι σου δημιουργούν μετά απωθημένα, διότι πιστεύω πως η ΙΨΔ έχει αρκετές ρίζες σ΄αυτά τα απωθημένα. Άμα διεκδικάς απο τη μια αυτά που δικαιούσαι στη ζωή και από την άλλη κάνεις πράγματα ή μιλάς με ανθρώπους που σου δημιουργούν χαρά, βάζεις στον νου θετική ενέργεια και ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις που με την πάροδο του χρόνου μειώνουν την ένταση και σταδιακά εξαφανίζουν τις διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις. 

Άμα θες βρες ένα ψυχολόγο της γνωστικής συμπεριφορικής μεθόδου, σ αυτή τη μέθοδο μαθαίνεις τον τρόπο αυτό.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να ανταποκρίνομαι σ αυτό που ψάχνεις.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν νοιώθεις ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάσταση δες κάποιο ειδικό. 
Αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνεις προσπάθεια με την πιο πάνω μέθοδο.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, θα προσπαθήσω να τα κάνω αυτα που μου γράφεις αν και είναι τόσο μπερδεμένο το κεφάλι μου που όταν με πιάνει δεν έχω περιθώρια να σκεφτώ με τη λογική, ξέρεις καμια φορά όλα αυτά αδυνατώ να τα περιγράψω, το πώς νοιώθω εκείνη την ώρα, είναι τόσο περίεργα συναισθήματα και διαδοχικές σκέψεις που μπερδεύουν κ μένα τον ίδιο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, θα προσπαθήσω να τα κάνω αυτα που μου γράφεις αν και είναι τόσο μπερδεμένο το κεφάλι μου που όταν με πιάνει δεν έχω περιθώρια να σκεφτώ με τη λογική, ξέρεις καμια φορά όλα αυτά αδυνατώ να τα περιγράψω, το πώς νοιώθω εκείνη την ώρα, είναι τόσο περίεργα συναισθήματα και διαδοχικές σκέψεις που μπερδεύουν κ μένα τον ίδιο.


βίωνα πριν χρόνια περίπου το ίδιο με αυτό που περιγράφεις, όμως τώρα σχεδόν το έχω ξεπεράσει, με τη μέθοδο που σου περιγράφω αλλά και με το που έγινα στη ζωή μου πιο δραστήριος, καλύτερος στην επικοινωνία απ ότι πριν και πιο διεκδικητικός.
Αφού είναι τόση δύσκολη η κατάσταση σου, τουλάχιστον για αρχή μάθε να το αναγνωρίζεις όταν βρίσκεσαι σε τετοια κατάσταση σκέψης και να την κατανοείς ως τετοια, ως σκέψη που είναι αναμόχλευση της φαντασίας και δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Xristina me tin agogi poy pairneis eisai kalytera?

----------


## coco20

Καλημέρα, μόλις γράφτηκα...είδα τυχαία το θέμα σε μια αναζήτηση για φάρμακα και είπα να απαντήσω κι εγώ....(παρεμπιπτόντως, Νατάσα είσαι θεά έχω να πω...."γλυκέ μου ξύπνα...θέλω να σε πνίξω..")
Έχω ΙΨΔ από μικρή. Είμαι 34 τώρα, σ εκδηλώθηκε στα 18 (είμαι σίγουρη ότι είχα από πιο πριν) αλλά φάρμακα πήρα πρώτη φορά στα 23, γιατί η θεραπευτριά μου μου είπε ότι αν δεν πάω σε ψυχίατρο, θα με παρατήσει...χαχαχαχα!
Έχω πάρει και έχω σταματήσει 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα, αυτή είναι η τρίτη και προέκυψε απο ψυχοπιεστικά γεγονότα...
Μην ανησυχείς. Με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία, φάρμακα και ψυχολογική, θα ανακάμψεις. Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να βλάψεις κανέναν, μόνο τον εαυτό σου βλάπτεις σε αυτή τη διαταραχή, δυστυχώς....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ!ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ!
Έχει πολύ δίκιο ο Γιάννης για τη γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική με την αντικατάσταση των πεποιθήσεων/συμπεριφορών, διαφωνώ μόνο στο ότι "πολεμάς τις σκέψεις". Όχι, δεν αντιστέκεσαι, γιατί όσο αντιστέκεσαι, επανέρχονται δριμύτερες. Απλά τις αφήνεις να περνούν σαν κάτι ασήμαντο, έτσι, δεν τις ενισχύεις. 
Χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ...μπορεί να έχω χρόνια το πρόβλημα, αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι το είχα αποδεχθεί κιόλας. Φέτος μίλησα πιο ξεκάθαρα στον περίγυρό μου (αν και η οικογένεια και οι κολλητοί μου ήξεραν).
Είμαι ανοιχτή σε συζητήσεις και όποιος χρειάζεται υποστήριξη, είμαι εδώ...:)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Coco κ εσύ ίδιες σκέψεις έχεις?

----------


## coco20

Αρχικά δεν είχα τέτοιες, είχα θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου ιδεοληψίες...και μεγάλα θέματα με το σεξ..άσε...!!!! Στην τελευταία υποτροπή ναι, είχα βίαιες ιδεοληψίες, αλλά όχι ότι θα έκανα εγώ κακό, απλά εικόνες ότι παθαίνω κακό εγώ ή ο περίγυρός μου...όποιον έβλεπα δηλαδή, τον φανταζόμουν να παθαίνει κακό, και μετά, καταλαβαίνεις, αν δεν πλύνω τα χέρια μπορεί να συμβεί κτλ....Αλλά με την αγωγή έστρωσα :)

----------


## Konstantinoss

Τι φάρμακα έπαιρνες Coco, επίσης για πόσο διάστημα, εγώ τα παίρνω 2 χρόνια και αν τα σταματήσω ξαναπέφτω στα ίδια, πόσο καιρό ακόμα να τα παίρνω ρε γμτο.

----------


## coco20

Dumyrox των 100 3 την ημέρα. Έχω δοκιμάσει και Ladose kai Zoloft αλλά δε μου έκαναν τίποτα, ένας γιατρός μου έδωσε Seroquel (αντιψυχωσικό) και φρίκαρα γιατί μόνο παρενέργειες μου έφερνε, και γενικά δεν ήταν για την περίπτωσή μου (γκρρρρ) και στα αρχικά στάδια μου δίνανε και αγχολυττικό, το οποίο στην πορεία κόβεται, είναι μόνο για πυροσβεστική χρήση. Εσύ τι παίρνεις;

----------


## Konstantinoss

Cypralex παιρνω 30mg και Solian 100mg. Μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικό δλδ πάιρνεις. Ε μια χαρά, τώρα τα συνεχίζεις ακόμη ή τα έκοψες?

----------


## xri_sti_na

καλησπερα παιδια..ειχα μερες να μπω στο φορουμ και τωρα ειδα τις απαντησεις σας...δεν ξερω παλι και σημερα ειμαι ενα χαλι...κοντευει να σπασει το κεφαλι μου..εχω πολυ εντονες παρορμησεις και ειμαι πλεον 100% σιγουρη οτι θελω αυτα τα απαισια πραγματα που δεν ξερω πια τι με κραταει....¨(2 μερες δεν ξερω πως οι σκεψεις σχεδον εξαφανιστηκαν και εγω αντι να χαρω μου φανηκε τοσο περιεργο που παλι αναζητουσα αυτα που με βασανιζουν..λες και αυτα ηθελα...γιατι μου λετε????

----------


## coco20

Τα συνεχίζω Κωνσταντίνε...πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τα παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο, από τη στιγμή που θα έχεις υποτροπή...Ναι, μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικό. Στην αρχή και αγχολυτικά, αλλά μου τα έκοψε. Ένας άλλος μου είχε δώσει και αντιψυχωσικό, αλλά ήταν εντελώς άκυρο...μόνο παρενέργειες μου έφερε!!! Πολύ εφιάλτης όμως....

----------


## coco20

Γιατί έχεις ΙΨΔ γι αυτό είσαι έτσι. Η διαρκής ενασχόληση είναι από μόνη της σύμπτωμα, ΌΧΙ, δεν θέλεις τα απαίσια πράγματα, αλλά δε θυμάμαι τι θεραπεία είπες ότι κάνεις...

----------


## giavasim

Μακάρι να φανώ χρήσιμη και να σε βοηθήσω έστω και για λίγο..Πάσχω απο Ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό εδώ και εφτά χρόνια. Είμαι μητέρα δυο παιδιών 7 έτων και το παλεύω όσο μπορώ...όλα ξεκίνησαν μετά τη γέννηση των παιδιών μου.Δεν θα σου πω πως είχα ήρεμα παιδικά χρόνια, κάθε άλλο γι' αυτό και πάντα φοβόμουν να γίνω μητέρα! Όλα ξεκίνησαν ξαφνικά ένα πρωϊ του Δεκέμβρη..Έχοντας γεννήσει τον Οκτώβριο και όπως καταλαβαίνεις η ζωή μου είχε αλλάξει ριζικά με 2 μωρά στο σπίτι και χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια, παρα μόνο του άντρα μου, ήρθαν τα πάνω κάτω...Κρατούσα το ένα μου μωρό και το ταϊζα, το άλλο το είχα στο relax,ξαφνικά άρχισα να βλέπω μπροστά μου σαν ταινία, ότι έχω πάρει το μωρό και το κοπανάω πάνω στο τραπέζι και το σκοτώνω....Φαντάζεσαι ότι όχι απλώς σοκαρίστηκα, έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου.Τι έγινε? Τρελλάθηκα μέσα σε ένα βράδυ? Η λογική μου έλεγε πως δεν ήταν δυνατό να έχω τρελλαθεί έτσι, ξαφνικά...Απο τότε άρχισε καθημερινό μαρτύριο,είχα συνέχεια παρορμύσεις να σκοτώσω τα παιδιά μου! Φαντάζεσαι την ψυχολογία μου, την ψυχολογία μιας νέας μαμάς. Δεν ήθελα να μένω μόνη μαζί τους από τον φόβο μου ότι θα τους κάνω κακό. Ζήτησα αμέσως ψυχιατρική βοήθεια. Το στρές της νέας μαμάς μου είπαν......Έχω πάρει άπειρα φάρμακα, άπειρους συνδυσμούς φαρμάκων που με είχαν σε καταστολή, πήρα κάποια στιγμή πολλά κιλά..συχενόμουν τον εαυτό μου και για αυτά που ένιωθα και γι αυτό που έβλεπα στν καθρέφτη. Δεν ήμουν εγώ, δεν θύμιζε σε τίποτα την εικόνα μου αυτό που έβλεπα..Αυτό το χαμένο βλέμμα στο πουθενά..έχω την τύχη να έχω έναν υπέροχο άνθρωπο δίπλα μου που πάλεψε πολύ και για τα παιδιά μας και για να γίνων έγω καλά...και νομίζω....τώρα πια πως είμαι...Δεν θυμάμαι πως έφτασαν τα παιδιά μου ενός έτους...λυπηρό για μια μάνα....δεν ξέρω πως μεγάλωσαν! Έγω ήμουν αλλού, χαμένη στις σκέψεις και τις παρορμήσεις μου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πάλεψα πολύ γιατί το ήθελα. Ψυχοθεραπεία καθε βδομάδα, ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφήματα, μαγνητικές. ψυχομετρικά τέστ και φάρμακα συνέχεια (θα σου πω τι λέω έγω πια και γελάω. το στομάχι μου έχει δυο αποθηκευτικούς χώρους.αριστερά της τροφής και δεξιά των φαρμάκων)και φυσικά πολλούς ψυχίατρους.Π'αλεψα όμως πολύ και ακόμα παλεύω και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω γιατί θέλω να είμαι ΚΑΛΑ! Κάθε βράδυ προσπαθούσα να κοιμάμαι πρώτη για να νιώθω σιγουριά ότι δεν θα κάνω κακό.Προσπαθούσα να βάζω τα χέρια ανάμεσα στο στρώμα και το κρεβάτι για να τα νιώθω σίγουρα..προσπαθούσα να σπάσω τα χέρια μου! Με σπασμένα χέρια δεν μπορείς να σκοτώσεις κανέναν!!Η λύτρωση ήρθε από έναν ΑΓΙΟ για μένα ψυχίατρο και πάνω απ'όλα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ!! Αυτός μου πέταξε όλα τα φάρμακα που έπερνα γιατί με είχαν σε καταστολή. Μου έβαλε θεραπευτικό σχήμα με τέσσερα φάρμακα ΜΟΝΟ απο τα εννιά με δέκα που έπερνα κάθε μέρα (να κάνω μια σημείωση. σε αυτόν πήγα με διάγνωση απο προηγούμενο ψυχίατρο ΣΠΑΝΙΑΣ επιληψίας...με ήθελε και για πειραματόζωο σε νοσοκομείο). Μέσα σε ένα μήνα είχαν σταματήσει τα πάντα!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΡΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! ΗΜΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ..Να έχεις πίστη, δύναμη και θέληση. Βρές έναν καλό γιατρό πάρε θεραπεία και όλα θα γίνουν όπως πριν. Όσοι δεν γνωρίζουν τον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι γίνεται μέσα μας. Πόσο βάρβαρο είναι να χάνεις τον εαυτό σου, να παλεύεις μαζί του, να ψάχνεις να βρει κάτι που να στο θυμίζει και να μην υπάρχει τίποτα..Κάνε υπομονή και αγώνα..ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ θα βρεις πάλι αυτό που έχασες.*ΕΣΕΝΑ* Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα και να σου έδωσα μια μικρή Ελπίδα.....

----------


## xri_sti_na

giavasim kalispera kai se eyxaristw poli gia to minima sou..vrika polla koina se ayto pou grafeis..ontws o xronos pernaei k einai san na min zeis tipota.san na eisai kollimeni ekei kai tipota allo na min iparxei gia sena...apla egw fovithika gt otan epitelous oi skepseis efigan xwris pragmatika na kserw to pws emena anti ayto na me anakoufisei itan les kai to anazitousa pali.les kai protimousa ayto apo to na eimai kala..toso adinami...elega oti protimw na eimai me tis skepseis para na min tis exw..ta xw berdepsei toso poli..kai ayto pou les,psaxneis kai psaxneis kati pou na sou thimizei ayto pou isoun..kai olo kai pio diskola vriskeis kati..einai toses oi fores pou lew ''den eimai egw pia.allaksa egina kati allo kati pou den eixa fantastei alla telika eimai''...kai aytos o fovos oti ola ayta arxizoun kai mou fainontai fisiologika oles aytes oi skepseis exoun ginei ena me emena pou fovamai oti tis pistevw pia toso poli pou den tha mou fainontai pia perierges..kai tote ti ginetai??:(

----------


## Konstantinoss

Giavasim πολύ ενθαρυντικό μύνημα, ειλικρινά μου έδωσε κουράγιο, ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις κ εσύ σύντομα ολο αυτο

----------


## Mind_is_strange

...........................

----------


## ponderplan

Καλημέρα, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά, μήπως θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις και να μου πεις το όνομα του ψυχιάτρου που σε βοήθησε σε παρακαλώ. Έχω ανάγκη και εγώ από την βοήθεια από ένα τέτοιο γιατρό - άνθρωπο. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Stellapl

Παιδιά και εγώ έτσι ακριβώς με τις ιδεοληψίες μου καρφωνοταν στο μυαλό όταν θα σκοτώσω κάποιον ή θα κάνω κακό στους γονείς μου , επίσης σκεφτόμουν και σεξουαλικά πράγματα με συγγενείς,και άλλα πολλά άσχημα... πρέπει να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν θα κάνεις ποτέ κάτι κακο σε κανέναν ή κάτι "ανώμαλο" όσο αναφορά το σεξ με κάποιον δικό σου ,απλά είναι η σκέψη που σε φέρνει σε αυτή την κατάσταση και σε αγχώνει και σε κάνει σκατα.Πρεπει να προσπαθήσεις να εκλογικευσεις αυτές τις σκέψεις και να δεις ότι είναι τόσο χαχα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι που τελικά τσάμπα κάθεσαι και χαλιεσαι και γίνεσαι κομμάτια.Απλα θέλει χρόνο και πολύ προσπάθεια

----------


## joanna22

> Καλημέρα, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά, μήπως θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις και να μου πεις το όνομα του ψυχιάτρου που σε βοήθησε σε παρακαλώ. Έχω ανάγκη και εγώ από την βοήθεια από ένα τέτοιο γιατρό - άνθρωπο. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


δώστε κ σε μενα αυτο τον γιατρο

----------


## damien!!!

> Μακάρι να φανώ χρήσιμη και να σε βοηθήσω έστω και για λίγο..Πάσχω απο Ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό εδώ και εφτά χρόνια. Είμαι μητέρα δυο παιδιών 7 έτων και το παλεύω όσο μπορώ...όλα ξεκίνησαν μετά τη γέννηση των παιδιών μου.Δεν θα σου πω πως είχα ήρεμα παιδικά χρόνια, κάθε άλλο γι' αυτό και πάντα φοβόμουν να γίνω μητέρα! Όλα ξεκίνησαν ξαφνικά ένα πρωϊ του Δεκέμβρη..Έχοντας γεννήσει τον Οκτώβριο και όπως καταλαβαίνεις η ζωή μου είχε αλλάξει ριζικά με 2 μωρά στο σπίτι και χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια, παρα μόνο του άντρα μου, ήρθαν τα πάνω κάτω...Κρατούσα το ένα μου μωρό και το ταϊζα, το άλλο το είχα στο relax,ξαφνικά άρχισα να βλέπω μπροστά μου σαν ταινία, ότι έχω πάρει το μωρό και το κοπανάω πάνω στο τραπέζι και το σκοτώνω....Φαντάζεσαι ότι όχι απλώς σοκαρίστηκα, έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου.Τι έγινε? Τρελλάθηκα μέσα σε ένα βράδυ? Η λογική μου έλεγε πως δεν ήταν δυνατό να έχω τρελλαθεί έτσι, ξαφνικά...Απο τότε άρχισε καθημερινό μαρτύριο,είχα συνέχεια παρορμύσεις να σκοτώσω τα παιδιά μου! Φαντάζεσαι την ψυχολογία μου, την ψυχολογία μιας νέας μαμάς. Δεν ήθελα να μένω μόνη μαζί τους από τον φόβο μου ότι θα τους κάνω κακό. Ζήτησα αμέσως ψυχιατρική βοήθεια. Το στρές της νέας μαμάς μου είπαν......Έχω πάρει άπειρα φάρμακα, άπειρους συνδυσμούς φαρμάκων που με είχαν σε καταστολή, πήρα κάποια στιγμή πολλά κιλά..συχενόμουν τον εαυτό μου και για αυτά που ένιωθα και γι αυτό που έβλεπα στν καθρέφτη. Δεν ήμουν εγώ, δεν θύμιζε σε τίποτα την εικόνα μου αυτό που έβλεπα..Αυτό το χαμένο βλέμμα στο πουθενά..έχω την τύχη να έχω έναν υπέροχο άνθρωπο δίπλα μου που πάλεψε πολύ και για τα παιδιά μας και για να γίνων έγω καλά...και νομίζω....τώρα πια πως είμαι...Δεν θυμάμαι πως έφτασαν τα παιδιά μου ενός έτους...λυπηρό για μια μάνα....δεν ξέρω πως μεγάλωσαν! Έγω ήμουν αλλού, χαμένη στις σκέψεις και τις παρορμήσεις μου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πάλεψα πολύ γιατί το ήθελα. Ψυχοθεραπεία καθε βδομάδα, ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφήματα, μαγνητικές. ψυχομετρικά τέστ και φάρμακα συνέχεια (θα σου πω τι λέω έγω πια και γελάω. το στομάχι μου έχει δυο αποθηκευτικούς χώρους.αριστερά της τροφής και δεξιά των φαρμάκων)και φυσικά πολλούς ψυχίατρους.Π'αλεψα όμως πολύ και ακόμα παλεύω και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω γιατί θέλω να είμαι ΚΑΛΑ! Κάθε βράδυ προσπαθούσα να κοιμάμαι πρώτη για να νιώθω σιγουριά ότι δεν θα κάνω κακό.Προσπαθούσα να βάζω τα χέρια ανάμεσα στο στρώμα και το κρεβάτι για να τα νιώθω σίγουρα..προσπαθούσα να σπάσω τα χέρια μου! Με σπασμένα χέρια δεν μπορείς να σκοτώσεις κανέναν!!Η λύτρωση ήρθε από έναν ΑΓΙΟ για μένα ψυχίατρο και πάνω απ'όλα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ!! Αυτός μου πέταξε όλα τα φάρμακα που έπερνα γιατί με είχαν σε καταστολή. Μου έβαλε θεραπευτικό σχήμα με τέσσερα φάρμακα ΜΟΝΟ απο τα εννιά με δέκα που έπερνα κάθε μέρα (να κάνω μια σημείωση. σε αυτόν πήγα με διάγνωση απο προηγούμενο ψυχίατρο ΣΠΑΝΙΑΣ επιληψίας...με ήθελε και για πειραματόζωο σε νοσοκομείο). Μέσα σε ένα μήνα είχαν σταματήσει τα πάντα!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΡΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! ΗΜΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ..Να έχεις πίστη, δύναμη και θέληση. Βρές έναν καλό γιατρό πάρε θεραπεία και όλα θα γίνουν όπως πριν. Όσοι δεν γνωρίζουν τον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι γίνεται μέσα μας. Πόσο βάρβαρο είναι να χάνεις τον εαυτό σου, να παλεύεις μαζί του, να ψάχνεις να βρει κάτι που να στο θυμίζει και να μην υπάρχει τίποτα..Κάνε υπομονή και αγώνα..ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ θα βρεις πάλι αυτό που έχασες.*ΕΣΕΝΑ* Ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα και να σου έδωσα μια μικρή Ελπίδα.....


Giavasim πολυ πολύ χρήσιμα τα όσα έγραψες και ενθαρρυντικά!ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το τελευταίο φαρμακευτικό σχήμα που ακολούθησες ποιο ήταν;

----------

